# Topics > 5G >  5G World Futurist Summit, London ExCeL centre, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

5G World Futurist Summit, June 15, 2017, London, United Kingdom

Playlist "5G World Futurist Summit 2017"

----------


## Airicist

The elephants on the 5G roadmap

Published on Jun 23, 2017




> This opening session of the 5G World Futurist Summit features a discussion between David Wood of London Futurists and Hagay Climor, Regional Vice President of EMEA consulting, Oracle Communications, on the subject of "Anticipating the elephants on the 5G roadmap".
> 
> The 5G World Futurist Summit was held on 15 June 2017 at the London ExCeL centre, as part of TechXLR8

----------

